# what kind of fish is this..



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/a...mp;d=1180391554

jw what type of piranha this is, i kind of had a hunch its a compressus


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

could be one of a few things, I think it looks a lot like an irritans to be honest with you.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

WaxmasterJ said:


> could be one of a few things, I think it looks a lot like an irritans to be honest with you.


i agree, S.irritans.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

peru high back rhom


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Actually he might be a Hastatus...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Not with the spotting I see (hastatus spots are longer and barlike...think compressus) and of course the heavy coloration of the anal fin. Even though it is hard to tell from the quality of the photo and the angle, that fish doesn't look very compressed either.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

im gonna disagree with irritans


----------



## clhay1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Or a Compressus?


----------

